# الاجهاض فى المسيحية (ملف خطير و جرى جدا ) ..  asmicheal



## asmicheal (11 أبريل 2010)

*
الاجهاض فى المسيحية (ملف خطير و جرى جدا ) ..  asmicheal
​*





​




هوة سبق وتناولت الاجهاض 

من *الناحية الطبية* 

كيف يحدث ولماذا 





فى هذا الملف 

ساتناول بقوة ربنا *الاجهاض فى المسيحية* 

هل مسموح بة 

وما راى الكنيسة 

وهل توجد عقوبات للاجهاض 

ولماذا 


واراء الاباء القديسيين والمعاصرين ازاء هذا الموضوع 


وتساؤلات وانتقادات والرد عليها 




ملف كبير  خطير وجرى جدا جدا 

واعد فية من مدة 

من قرائاتى على النت 

من عدة مواقع عربية واجنبية 


اتمنى ان يكون الملف 

اجابة لسؤال واستفادة لكل من يقرائة 


تابعوا لو حبيتم 



:download:


----------



## asmicheal (11 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاجهاض فى المسيحية (ملف خطير و جرى جدا )*

الإجهاض Abortion
*الاجهاض هو التخلص من الجنين في مراحله الأولى من داخل رحم الأم..

*






*وهو ببساطة يحول الأم إلى قاتلة (إن فعلت ذلك عمداً)..  فلو أُعطِيَ هذا الجنين الفرصة، كان يمكن أن يخرج، وتكون له حياة..  وما أدرانا أي مستقبل كان ينتظره..  ربما كانت أسرة تلك العائلة تتشرف به!*
*وإن وافق الزوج على إجراء عملية الأجهاض، فهو يعتبر مشترك في الجريمة!*
*وأيه إمرأة يطلب منها زوجها أن تجهض جنينها، يجب ألا تطيعه في ذلك إطلاقاً، إلا لو كانت الولادة تتسبب في وفاتها.. مصدر المقال موقع أنبا تكلاهيمانوت.*
*إن إجهاض الجنين ليس فقط قتلاً لإبن، إنما هو قتل لطفل كان يمكن أن يصير ابناً له.  فهو كان سيتعمد بعد ولادته ويصبح ابناً لله والكنيسة..  وقتله وحرمانه من تلك البنوة، عبارة عن خطية مركبة.*



*المصدر :  http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Faith-Cr...cience-44-Conflict-bet-Bible-n-Science-3.html*


*:download:*

​


----------



## grges monir (11 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاجهاض فى المسيحية (ملف خطير و جرى جدا )*

قداسة الباباشنودةاكدان هذاالموضوع يعتبرخطيةوجريمة بكل المقاييس لانةقتلا وحرمان نفس من الحياة
الا لظروف طبية قهريةللغاية


----------



## asmicheal (11 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاجهاض فى المسيحية (ملف خطير و جرى جدا )*

*تنظيم الأسرة من وجهه نظر إلهية*
قد يتسائل البعض عن رأى المسيحية في تنظيم الاسرة ، وهل هذا تدخل في ارادة الله ؟ أو معارضة للطبيعة الانسانية ؟ أو عدم ايمان بأن الله قادر أن يرعى مواليدنا مهما كان عددهم ؟ وهل هو مجرد مجاملة للدولة ؟ وهل يعنى ذلك التناقص المستمر في عددنا كمسيحيين مما قد يهددنا بالانقراض !؟ وهل في التناسل بلا حدود نوع من تجربة الله ؟ وما هو الموقف من الآية ( ما يزرعه الانسان اياه يحصد ) . أذن أن كنت لا تريد اولاد " فلتمتنع عن العلاقة الزوجية " ( وماذا عن أونان الذى كان يفسد في الارض حتى لا تحبل امراته ( تك38 : 6 – 10 ) فأماته الرب ، هل لانه منع الحمل أم لانه رفض أن يقيم نسلا لاخيه . انها تساؤلات كثيرة حول قضية يومية وهامة 
- أن تنظيم الآسرة يقصد به ان تنظيم الاسرة انجابها للاطفال حسب ظروفها الاقتصادية والاجتماعية وحسب قدرتها على القيام بمسئوليتها نحو رعاية ابنائها روحيا واقتصاديا واجتماعيا حتى يتم تربية هؤلاء الاطفال تربية صالحة أن وعى الاسرة بمسؤليتها تجاه ابنائها امر ضرورى ، وهذا هو جوهر قضية تنظيم الاسرة بالكنيسة . أن وجود الضرورة التى تجعل الاسرة غير قادرة على التربية المتكاملة للابناء هو سبب هام لقبول مبدأ تنظيم الاسرة ، ومن أهم الآسباب التى تجعل مبدأ تنظيم الاسرة مقبولا هو الانفجار السكانى الذى يهدد مستقبل بلادنا يجعلنا ككنيسة وطنية تخلص لبلدها ووطنها ان تتصدى لهذه المشكلة التى تهدد بنسف كل مشروعاتنا واقتصادنا القومى ، ولهذه الضرورة العامة نحن ككنيسة نوافق على تنظيم الاسرة من جهة المبدأ 
*أهداف الزواج المسيحى* 
من اهداف الزواج المسيحى " الانجاب " ولكن ليس الانجاب هو الهدف الوحيد للزواج فالزواج المسيحى يستمر حتى لو لم ترزق الاسرة بابناء فالعقم ليس سببا من أسباب الطلاق في المسيحية 
اتحاد الحب الروحى : وهو الهدف الاول من الزواج ( ان يصير الاثنان واحدا ) ( مت19 : 5 ) وهذه الوحدة هى بفعل الروح القدس العامل في سر الزيجة المقدس ( ما جمعه الله لا يفرقة انسان ) . ( مت19 : 6 ) والزواج شركة حب روحانى مقدس يتسامى فوق التقلب والشهوة الحسية التى تزيل بمرور الوقت 
التعاون في الحياة : قال الرب ( ليس جيدا ان يكون آدم وحده فاصنع له معينا نظيره ) ( تك2 : 18 ) وكعالم بأعماق الطبيعة الانسانية أراد الله ان يشعر ىدم بحاجته الى آخر و كذا خلق له " حواء من نفس كيانه ، من جسده " لتقوم بدورها معه في الحياة في شركة تعاون مؤسسة على الحب الروحانى 
خلاص النفس : لاشك ان هذا من اسمى اهداف الزواج المسيحى ، فالمهم أن يخلص الانسان في النهاية ، والزواج المقدس يساعد الانسان في ضبط مسار حياته الروحية فتشبع غرائزة بطريقة مقدسة : الجنس ، والابوة ، والامومة . وهكذا يساعد الزواج في الحماية من الغواية والخطيئة 
استمرار النوع الانسانى : لاشك ان ثمرة الزواج انجاب الاطفال ، وهو هدف مقدس ومبارك حيث يستمر من خلاله النوع الانسانى وتتعاقب اجيال البشر وفي هذه الاجيال البشرية تقدم الاسرة المسيحية ابنائها القديسين والقديسات وبذلك تزداد قائمة هؤلاء القديسين والقديسات في السماء ويسعدون بفاديهم ومخلصهم . غير انه بخلاف النقاط التى اوضحنا فيها اهداف الزواج المسيحى نضع النقاط التاليه الهامة لنلقى الضوء على جوانب اخرى لهذا الموضوع 
النسل بركة من الله فالله بارك نوحا وبنيه وقال ( اثمروا واكثروا واملأوا الأرض ) ( تك9 : 1 ) والله ابرك ابراهيم قائلاً ( فاجعلك أمة عظيمة واباركك واعظم اسمك ) تك12 : 2 ووعده ( ان يكون نسله كتراب الأرض وكنجوم السماء ) تك14 : 16 ، تك15 : 5 وأيضاً قال له ( واجعلك أبا لجمهور كثير ) تك17 : 5 ( والبنون هم ميراث من الرب ) ( مز127 : 3 ) ولكن ليس اى نسل هو بركة من الله فالله الذى بارك ابراهيم بركات النسل ووضع لذلك شروطا ( اما انت فتحفظ عهدى انت ونسلك من بعدك في اجيالهم ) . ( تك17 ) 
من نسل اسحق اختار الله يعقوب ، النسل الصالح والابناء الخائفون الله هم الميراث وهم البركة التى تنالها الاسرة من الله . ولكننا نرى ان اسرة عالى الكاهن لم تنل بركة بسبب ابنائه الاشرار " 2صم 2 : 27 – 35 " 
تنظيم الاسرة لايتعارض مع الطبيعة : فالله وضع تنظيما طبيعيا للنسل في الانسان . فالمرأة تتوقف عن القدرة على الانجاب عند سن معين ، كما ان فترة الخصوبة في المرأة فترة محددة يمكن للمرأة فيها الانجاب وفى باقى الاوقات لا يمكنها الانجاب 
تنظيم الاسرة لا يتعارض ارادة الله : مما سبق نرى ان الله وضع مبدأ تنظيم النسل كأمر طبيعى والانسان بمعرفته لهذه الحقائق العلمية استطاع ان يستخدمها كوسيلة طبيعية لتنظيم الاسرة وبنفس القياس استخدم الانسان الاكتشافات العلمية من الادويه والاجهزة الطبية والعمليات الجراحية التى تؤدى الى اطالة متوسط عمر الانسان لا يتعارض مع ارادة الله 
يذكر البعض قصة " اونان بن يهوذا " تك38 : 6 – 10 كدليل على رفض مبدأ تنظيم الاسرة ولكن الواضح من القصة ان " اونان " ( كان يرفض ان يكون نسلا لاخيه ) تك38 : 9 الله امات " اونان " لسبب رفضه السير حسب الشريعة التى اعطاها الله لبنى اسرائيل في ذلك الوقت 
الكنيسة توافق على تنظيم الاسرة من جهة المبدأ طالما توجد ضرورة لذلك وبشرط ان تكون وسيلة *تنظيم الاسرة* 
*لا تسبب ضرراً يهدد صحة الام* 
*لا تسبب قتل للجنين " اجهاض* 
ان لا يتم تنظيم الاسرة ببتر أو اجراء جراحة يقصد بها بتر او نزع عضو من اعضاء جسم الانسان دون وجود ضرورة حتمية لذلك 
ان الضمير المسيحي يرفض ان نعيش حياة اعتمادية على الدولة ان نسهم بدورنا في الانتاج ، الانسال المعقول نحن لا نجامل ، الحكم ولكننا نخاطب الضمير المسيحى والضمر الانسانى في ان يتصدى الميع لهذه المشكلة كواجب حتمى حبا فى وطننا وذلك لارتباطنا المصيرى بهذه الارض . 
ان نشر الوعى الصحى والتربوى وكذا الاهتمام بنشر الثقافة ومحو الاميه مسئولية هامة يجب ان يسهم كل قطاعات المجتمع وكذا الافراد لان الفقر وانخفاض مستوى المعيشة الثقافى عوامل خطيرة تسهم في زيادة النسل بصورة رهيبة وهذه الزيادة بدورها يهدد الاقتصاد القومى 
ان الضرورات الخاصة مثل وجود المرأة المعاصرة العاملة خارج المنزل في عملها الذى يستغرق منها اكثر من نصف اليوم ، وكذلك جهد التربية المطلوب للابناء ، سواء التربية الروحية الايمانية ، أو التربية السلوكية ، وكذا الجهد المطلوب لتنظيم حياة ابناء المدرسية والتعلمية والاجتماعية والصحية ، وكذا الجهد الاقتصادى للاسرة التى يشقى فيها عائلها في معظم الاحيان في عملية مع عمل الزوجة لتسديد احتياجات الحياة اليومية ، ومصروفات المدارس والتعليم ، ومصروفات الغذاء والملبس ، كل هذه الضرورات تجعلنا نقبل ككنيسة فكرة تنظيم الاسرة من حيث المبدأ كما ذكرنا 
ما دام الطب يحاول علاج " العقم والعقر " لدى الرجل والمرأة ولا يعتبر ذلك ضد ارادة الله فلماذا نعتبر تنظيم الاسرة ضد ارادة الله 
*وسائل تنظيم الآسرة* 
هناك وسائل كثيرة لتنظيم الاسرة نورد بعضا منها تاركين التفاصيل العمليةو لأهل التخصص 
كيف يحدث الحمل 
يفرز المبيضان بويضة كل شهر بالتبادل 
تلتقط الاهداب الموضوعة عند قمع " قناة فالوب " البويضة " ويبدأ تكوين " الخلية الأولى للجنين " 
تتدغم البويضة المخصبة " النواه الأولى للجنين " فى بطانة الرحم لتكون جنينا بعد ذلك 
تبدأ المشيمة في افراز الهرمونات التى كان المبيض يفرزها قبلا وذلك يمنع التبويض " الاباضة " مما يتسبب في توقف الدورة الشهرية اثناء الحمل 
اذا لم يحدث اخصاب البويضة في " قناة فالوب " تسير نحو الرحم ثم تندفع الى الخارج مع بطانة الرحم التى تضعف وتتقشر وتنزل مع بعض الدماء " الدورة الشهرية " والسبب ان عدم الاخصاب ينتج عن انخفاض هرمون " البروجستيرون " المسئول عن تثبيت بطانة الرحم تحسباً للاخصاب والحمل 
يبدأ المبيض الاخر في العمل لتنمو بويضة جديدة يفرز منها هرمون " الاستروجين " الذى يبدأ في تكوين بطانة " البروجستيرون " الذى يثبت بطانة الرحم انتظارا للاخصاب ، فاذا لم يحدث اخصاب تقل نسبة " البروجستيرون " فتضعف بطانة الرحم وتنزل مع البويضة غير المخصبة وبعض الدماء … وهكذا 
*أولاً : وسائل منع الحمل للسيدات* 
( أ ) الوسائل التقليدية " غير المضمونة " 
الجمع المقطوع " اى عدم وصول السائل المنوى الى الرحم " 
الرضاعة تقلل احتمالات الحمل ولكنها غير مضمونة 
فترة الامان : في الفترة ما بين دورتين شهريتين توجد ثمانية ايام خصبة تكون بها البويضة قابلة للتلقيح حيث يمكن ان يتباعد الزوجان ولا يحدث حمل فتكون فترة الامان كما يللى 
من اليوم الاول للدورة حتى اليوم العاشر " امان " 
من الحادى عشر الى الثامن عشر " اخصاب ممكن " 
من الثامن عشر حتى الثامن والعشرون " امان " 
ولكن تكمن المشكلة في حدوث خطأ في الحساب 
*( ب ) الوسائل الحديثة " المضمونة بدرجة جيدة* " 
الاقراص : وهى توقف اشارات المخ لافراز الهرمونات التى تحت المبيض على الاباضة فلا يفرز المبيض بويضات . ولكن يجب اخذ الاقراص تحت اشراف طبى حتى لا تحدث اعراض جانبية او اضرار قد تحدث 
اللولب : وهو عدة انواع يختار منها الطبيب النوع المناسب لكل سيدة على حده . وهو له مميزات كثيرة إذ أنه لا يحتوى على هرمونات ولا يؤثر على الرضاعة . ولكن الطبيب المتدين ينصح بالآضافة لاستخدام اللولب استخدام وسيلة اخرة مثل 
فترة الامان . وسيلة موضعية أخرى 
الحقن : وهى عبارة عن هرمون " البروجستيرون " بتركيز معين تتصرف بمعدل ثابت يوميا بالجسم لمدة ثلاث شهور وهى اقل ضررا من الاقراص ولكن يجب ان يكون ذلك ايضا تحت الاشراف الطبى 
الوسائل الكيمائية : من مراهم او وسائل موضعية للسيدات تقتل الحيوانات المنوية 
ربط قناتى فالوب : بموافقة الزوجين خصوصا بعد اجراء اكثر من قيصرية او الاكتفاء بعدد معين من الاولاد 
*ثانيا : وسائل منع الحمل للرجال* 
الواقى الذكرى 2 – هرمونات تمنع تكوين الحيوانات المنوية 
*ملحوظة هامة*
تمنع الكنيسة نهائيل " الاجهاض " لانه قتل للجنين ولان هذا يخالف وصية الكتاب المقدس القائلة ( لاتقتل ) 
*وايضاً* : تحرم الكنيسة الاجهاض حتى ولو لعلاج مشكلة " مثل حمل الفتيات اللائى يغرر بهن فلا يمكن علاج مشكلة بخطأ 
*طفل الانابيب *
*فكرة طفل الانابيب*
ان فكرة طفل الانابيب تعتمد على اخذ البويضة من الزوجة بعد اجراء فحوص طبية تؤكد سلامة جسمها ومبيضها ومعرفة موعد التبويض وفحص الدم وملاحظة درجة حرارة الجسم عند خروجها من المبيض بواطة " مسبار " خاص يدخله الطبيب في جوف البطن تحت التخدير الكلى عند موعد خروج البويضة من المبيض فيلتقطها ثم يدعها في طبق ، يدعى طبق " بيترى " وليس في انبوب كما هو شائع وفى هذا الطبق سائل فسيولوجى مناسب لبقاء البويضة ونموها . ثم يؤخذ السائل المنوى من الزوج بعد 4 : 6 ساعات ويوضع في الطبق مع البويضة ، وحين يتم تلقيح البويضة بأحد الحيوانات المنوية " وذلك يتم مشاهدته بالميكروسكوب " تترك هذه البويضة الملقحة لتقسم انقساماتها المتتالية ثم تتحول الى ما يسمى بالكرة الجرثومية ، ثم توضع هذه الكرة في جدار الرحم حيث تتغرز فيه وتنمو نمو الحمل الطبيعى حتى الولادة 
والمدة التى يتلقى فيها البويضة في الطبق لا تعدو يومين او ثلاثة ، وفى حوالى 90 % من الحالات يلفظ الرحم الجنين أذ ينقبض بشدة حينما يت زرع البويضة المخضبة " الكرة الجرثومية " الجنين الصغير " داخله الامر الذى يستدعى المهارة والدقة ، كما ان نجاح غرس الجنين في الرحم لا يمنع اجهاضة في الثلاثة اشهر الاولى في 22% من الحالات ، ويزداد احتمال الاجهاض بزيادة عمر المرأة 
*اسباب اللجوء لفكرة اطفال الانابيب* 
يلجأ الاطباء لاخصاب البويضة عن طريق الفكرة السابقة للاسباب التالية 
انسداد قناة فالوب وهى القناة التى تربط الرحم بالمبيض وتنتهى باهداب لانه فى الاوضاع الطبيعة يلتقى الحيوان المنوى بالبويضة في منتصف قناة فالوب ويلقحها ثم تتجه البويضة الملقحة بعد انقسامها الى الرحم وتتفرز فيه " كما سبق شرحه " يوم الولادة 
أن انسداد قناة فالوب يمنع تلاقى الحيونات المنوية القادم من تجاه الرحم مع البويضة القادمة من المبيض ، ولذا كل ما يفعله الطبيب ان يمنع هذا العائق ، وهو ان يجمع الحيوانات المنوية مع البويضة في طبق خارجى ثم يزرع الجنين مرة اخرى 
قلة الحيوانات المنوية : بحيث لا تزيد عن مليون او ربما أقل مع فشل محاولات التلقيح الصناعى الداخلى 
افرازات عنق الرحم العادية للحيوانات المنوية مما يسبب هلاكها وقد ينتج في هذه الحالات التلقيح الاصطناعى الداخلى فأذا فشل نلجأ الى التلقيح الاصطناعى الخارجى " طفل الانابيب " 
انتباذ بطانة الرحم : حيث تظل الانابيب مفتوحة لكن عملها قد يتعطل وتكون نسبة النجاح 
20% حينما نلجأ لفكرة الانبوب 
حالات العقم غير معروفة السبب : فرغم كل الفحوصات في المراكز المتقدمة تظل بعض الحالات للعقم غير معروفة السبب ونسبة نجاح طفل الانابيب هنا ممكنة 
*طفل الانابيب من وجهة نظر كنيسة* 
الموضوع بسيط وهو ان الاطباء يزيلون عائق تكوين خلية مخصبة " زيجوت " ولكن بالشروط التالية 
حيوانات منوية من الزوج وبويضة من الزوجة وليس احدهمت من مصدر أخر 
لا يحدث قتل للجنين مهما كان صغير وهنا لا يرفض الدين " الكنيسة " هذا العمل الطيب الذى يزيل كثير من المشاكل الاسرية وكذا يحفظ الترابط الاسرى 
لا تعارض الكنيسة اى علاج طبيعى يقره الاطباء للعقم طالما ان علاج العقم هذا لا يحدث اختلاط انساب أو هناك اى قتل للجنين الصغير 
*ملاحظة هامة* 
تفشل حوالى 90% من محاولات طفل الانابيب للاسباب التالية 
عدم المعرفة المحددة لموعد التبويض للمرأة 
اعطاء المرأة عقاقير طبية تجعل المبيض ان يفرز عددا من البويضات في الشهر الواحد وبدلا من بويضة واحدة مع دراسة كاملة لموعد التبويض لادخال المرأة المستشفى في وقت مناسب 
عملية ادخال النظار في تجويف البطن عملية فنية دقيقة لالتقاط البويضات وتحيطها صعوبات كثيرة 
بعد ان يتم شفط البويضات توضع في محلول فسيولوجى مناسب لنموها وتركيب هذا المحلول يحتاج الى مهارة عالية 
مراقبة عملية التلقيح حتى الوصول الى الكرة الجرثومية ، ويتطلب هذا أيضاً دقة الملاحظة والمتابعة الفنية 
عملية اعادة غرز البويضات في الرحم وعادة توضع اكثر من بويضة ملقحة لاحتمال لفظ الرحم الاجنة الصغيرة وهنا ايضاً يكمن خطر ما وهو نجاح اكثر من بويضة 
ملقحة في الافراز في بكانه الرحم ومن ثم نحصل على عدة توائم ويكمن الخطر هنا على صحة الام والاجنة معا 
قد يترك الطبيب عدد من البويضات بحيث اذا فشلت المحاولة الاولى يضع بويضات ملقحة اخرى دون اللجوء الى عملية شفط البويضات والتجهيزات السابقة والبويضة الملقحة جنين صغير وتركه للموت يكون شبيه بالاجهاض 
*ان اهم مشكلتين يجب الاحتياط منهما في نظر الكنيسة هما* 
ان تكون الحيوانات المنوية من الزوج والبويضة من الزوجة 
ان لا يتم التخلص من الاجنة الصغيرة لان الخلية الاولى من الجنين تحمل كل ملامح الطفل المنتظر 
*انحرافات محتملة* 
ان تكون الحيوانات المنوية ليست من الزوج انما من شخص آخر وكذا البويضة 
ان يتم تلقيح امرأة متبرعة اصطناعيا بسائل الزوج وبعد خمسة ايام يغسل الطبيب الرحم ثم يعثر على البويضة الملقحة فيزرعها في رحم الزوجة العقيمة 
ان يتم حقن السائل المنوي للزوج في امرأة أخرى تحمل وتلد ثم تتنازل عن الطفل للزوج الذى يدفع ثمنا لهذا وكثيراً ما تحدث مشاكل قضائية 
ان تتم العمليات السابقة للزوج ولكن بسائل لرجل غريب وليس الزوج لانه عقيم 
احيانا تكون البويضة من امراة غير الزوجة " والحيوان المنوى من الزوج والرحم يستأجر من امرأة ثالثة ويكون لهذا الطفل ثلاث امهات 
قد يكون الزوج عقيما فتؤخذ الحيوانات المنوية من رجل آخر ويكون لهذا الطفل ابوين 
وبهذا يقودنا التلقيح الصناعى الى انحرافات كثيرة منها 
ان تتحول ارحام النساء الى وسيلة تجارة مستخدمين المنى المحفوظ لسائل رجل واحد ويمكن تلقيح مائن امراة 
اختلاط الانساب اذ تكون صاحبة الرحم المستعار ام او اخت الزوجة فتكون ام الطفل هى خالته او جدته 
اختلاط الانساب حيث لا تعرف اصل او مصدر الحيوان المنوى او البويضة 
طفل مولود من زوج ميت " ابن المرحوم " حيث استخدم سائل منوى محفوظ " لرجل مات " لتلقيح زوجته الحية 
حمل طبيعى للام المستعارة : فبعد ان اتفق الزوجان على استئجار رحم امراة أخرى مقابل 8000 دولار حملت المرأة حملا طبيعيا من زوجها وثبت ان الطفل فعلا هو منها وزوجها وليس من البويضة المزروعة ولما ولد الطفل وحدث النزاع سلمت المرأة الطفل للزوجين الاولين محتفظة بالنقود 
وجود بنوك لتجارة المنى لتختار اى امراة ما تريد من الصفات الوراثية من هذا المنى او ذاك 
شركات تاجير الارحام لزراعة الاجنة فيها ، وماذا عن الامومة وعن سيرطة المادة على النزعة الانسانية ؟ 
تلقيح المحارم : اذا استخدم منى الزوج لتلقيح نساء محرمات عليه شرعا كشقيقتة او خالته 
تلقيح غير المتزوجات بهذا يمكن ان المراة عن رجل وتلد طفلها مستخدمة بنوك المنى 
اختيار جنس الجنين اذ تطلب المراة من لرجل يحمل صفات الرجولة او الانوثة لتحصل على جنين ذكر او انثى كما تريد وفي هذا احتمال للتدخل في التوازن الطبيعى بين الذكور والاناث 
احتمالات الاصابة بالايدز او الآمراض الوراثية اذا كان المنى يحمل هذه الامراض 
اذن ترفض الكنيسة " الدين " 
*استخدام منى من مانح غير الزوج* 
استخدام بويضة من مانحة غير الزوجة 
استعارة رحم فيه خلط للانساب 
استعارة رحم فيه خلط للانساب 
استخدام جنين مجمد بعد موت الزوجين 
المقبول من الكنيسة " الدين " 
المنى من الزوج والبويضة من الزوجة مع قيام حياة الزوجين 
2 – ان لايحدث قتل للاجنة الاختياطية " والاطمئنان على هذه النقطة صعب للغاية " لكن المبدا قائم أذا كان الاطمئنان ممكناً ​ 


*المصدر : *


*http://www.alanbamarcos.com/AnbaMarcos_ar/colledgebooks/colledgebooks.asp?book=0602*

*+*


*http://www.masi7i.com/index.pl/religion_science?func=viewSubmission&sid=515&wid=602 *​


----------



## asmicheal (11 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاجهاض فى المسيحية (ملف خطير و جرى جدا )*







ترفض الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية الإجهاض، وثمة قوانين كنسيّة عديدة وضعها الآباء أفراداً أو *في* المجامع تدينه، ومنها القانون 91 من مجمع تروللو (692) الذي يقرر:" إن النساء اللواتي يعطين عقاقير لإسقاط الجنين واللواتي يأخذن السموم لقتل الجنين يقعن تحت قصاص القتلة ". والقديس باسيليوس الكبير (+ 379) يوصي *في* القانون الثاني من مجموعة قوانينه:" ليفرض على المرأة التي تقوم بعملية إجهاض مدة 10 سنوات *في* التوبة سواء أكان الجنين تام التكوين أولم يكن ". 
لا يوجد *في* الكتاب المقدّس نصوص مباشرة عن تحريم الإجهاض المتعمّد. ولقد اعتمد البعض إلى هذا الموقف الصامت، فروّجوا تعاليم مستهجنة تدعو إلى السماح به وتشريعه، إلا أن قراءة النص الكتابي على هذا النحو تبقى مبتورة إذا لم تأخذ *في* عين الاعتبار مجمل مضمون الكتاب المقدس، لا سيما الوصية الخامسة " لا تقتل"، التي تؤكد أهمية الحفاظ على حياة كل إنسان، وخصوصا كائن أعزل لا يستطيع الذود عن نفسه، نعني به الجنين. 
إن حياة الكائن البشري تبدأ من لحظة الحبل به، فالكتاب المقدس لا يفصل بين الروح والجسد. والآباء لم يقبلوا القول بأن الكلمة كان قبل ولادته جسما هامداً لا حياة فيه. أما الكنيسة فتعيّد للحبل بمريم والدة الإله وبيوحنا المعمدان. أما العلم فيؤكد أن نمو الجنين يبدأ من لحظة اتحاد المورِّث (الكروموزوم) الذكري بالبُويضة الأنثوية. لذلك، ليس الجنين كتلة لحم من دون روح يستطيع أبواه أو أحد أبويه التصرف بمصيره، بل هو كيان آخر مستقل لا يخص أباه أو أمه بل يخص الله. ومن ثم يكون الإجهاض بمثابة قتل كائن بشري، أَنِِطفَة كان أم جنينا، أإبن ساعة أو أكثر. الجنين أمانة من الله *في* يد أبويه لا يجوز التفريط بها.
ليس الجنين، *في* مفهوم الكتاب المقّدس كتلةً من لحم ودم وشحم، بل هو يأخذ منذ تكوينه *في* أحشاء أمه صورة الله، يقول الربّ للنبي إرميا: "قبل أن أُصوّركَ *في* البطن عرفتك، وقبل أن تخرج من الرحم قدّستك وجعلتك نبيا للأمم" (1: 4). وفي السياق عينه يقول مرنّم المزمور 138: "رأتني عيناك جنينا، وفي سِفرك كُتبتْ جميع الأكوان وصُوّرت ْ أيامها قبل أن يكون منها شيء" (الآية 16). ويخبرنا الرسول لوقا الإنجيلي أن يوحنا المعمدان، جنينا، إرتكض *في* بطن أمه عندما رأت مريمَ الحامل المسيح. إن الجنين الذي يتم قتله ليس له وجه ولا شكل إنساني، هو مجهول وأعزل ولكنه يرمز إلى إلهنا الذي "اتخذ صورة عبد" (وفي اليونانية "الذي لا يُرى"). إنه جدير بأن يوجد ويحيا وينمو إلى ملء قامة المسيح.
لا شك أن مسؤولية إجهاض أي جنين إنما تقع على أبويه، أو على البيئة المحيطة بهما، أو على الجهاز الطب الذي يمارسه مطوّعا للموت الكفاءات التي أحرزها لدعم الحياة. كما تقع المسؤولية على الذين شرّعوه وسنّوا القوانين التي تبيحه. ولا يجب نسيان المجتمع، الذي بدلا من وضع سياسات تدعم العائلات التي تدفعها الحاجات الاقتصادية إلى ممارسة الإجهاض، نراه يرضى به عبر الاستفتاءات الديمقراطية والحملات الإعلامية الداعية إلى تبنّيه. فكل تبرير للإجهاض، حتى *في* الساعات الأولى للجنين، هو جريمة. ذلك أن الحياة تبدأ منذ اللحظة الأولى للتلقيح، ولا يمكن اعتبار هذا الجنين كائنا بشريا إذا لم يُحسب كذلك منذ الدقيقة الأولى.
ثمّة مشكلة أخرى ناتجة من التشخيص السابق للولادة (échographie)، فهذه الوسيلة الجديدة *في* عالم الطب لها فوائد كثيرة *في* مراقبة الجنين وتطوّره. غير أنها قد تنحرف عن هدفها الأصلي وتُستخدم لأغراض انتقائية، فيُقضى على الكثير من الأجنّة المصابة بعاهات جسدية أو عقلية، وذلك من منظار أناني وحسب. ويتذرّع البعض بأن الحفاظ على حياة هؤلاء قد يزيد تعقيد الحياة، فينبغي، رأفة بالأهل وبهم، التخلّص منهم.كما يتذرع البعض الآخر بالقول إن هذا المخلوق سوف يكلف الأهل والمؤسسات مصاريف باهظة. ولكنهم ينسون أن الحياة لا تقاس بالمال والبنية السليمة فقط، بل بالبعد الروحي الكامن *في* كل إنسان، إذ لا يستطيع أحد سبر روحية المعاق إلا الله وحده. والحياة الإنسانية صحيحة كانت أم مشوّهة تبقى على صورة الله ومثاله، ولا يحق لأحد وضع حدّ لها. ما من عاهة تختصر الإنسان، بل هو ينتظر محبتنا ورعايتنا. أو ليس وجودنا مع أشخاص كهؤلاء هو مصدر شهادة وتقديس لنا أيضا؟ أليس الأجدر بالمجتمع أن يدعم العائلات التي تقبل وجود معوقين فيها بدلاً من تشجيعها على قتلهم؟ 
*في* القرن الثاني للمسيحية اكتفى الآباء الدفاعيّون بالقول للوثنيين إن النساء المسيحيات لا يمارسن الإجهاض ولا يتركن الأطفال الذين يلدنهم. بالنسبة إليهم كانت هذه شهادة للمسيحية ودعوة للاهتداء إليها. لا شك أن التشريع يبقى دون متطلّبات الإنجيل والحياة *المسيحية*. التطويبات لا تتحقق من خلال القانون بل من خلال تقديم المثال الصالح. يعني هذا أنّ الإجهاض يبقى *في* نظر الله قتلا لكائن أعزل، ولو حلّلته قوانين الناس...

المرجع: الإجهاض عن نشرة رعيتي


المصدر :  http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:AhG-uHfsNyYJ:vb.orthodoxonline.org/threads/684-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A5%D8%AC%D9%87%D8%A7%D8%B6/page2+%D8%AE%D8%B7%D9%88%D8%B1%D8%A9+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%AC%D9%87%D8%A7%D8%B6+%D9%81%D9%8A+%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B3%D9%8A%D8%AD%D9%8A%D8%A9&cd=18&hl=ar&ct=clnk&gl=eg


----------



## asmicheal (11 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاجهاض فى المسيحية (ملف خطير و جرى جدا )*



*سنوات مع أسئلة الناس
لـقـــداســة البابا شنوده
--------------------*
​
سيدة حامل في الشهور الأولي . وعند عمل أشعة تلفزيونية ، وجد بالجنين تشوهات تجعله معوقاً بعد ولادته . فهل إجهاض الجنين في هذه الحالة خطية أو قتل نفس ؟



لاشك أن إجهاض الجنين عملية قتل . وليس من حقنا قتل جنين ، ولو كان عمره يوماً واحداً .

أنها حياة ، لو أعطيت فرصة لكان لها وجود وعمل في المجتمع . وربما كان يستمر وجودها في الملكوت الأبدي .


وليس التشوه أو الإعاقة عذر لنا في إنهاء حياة أحد . وما أكثر المشوهين والمعوقين في العالم . فهل من حقنا قتلهم وإبادتهم ؟! بل بعض المعوقين صاروا عباقرة ...


بتهوفن كان معوقاً في سمعه . وصار عبقرياً في الموسيقي .
وديديموس الضرير كان معوقاً في بصره ، ومع ذلك صار عبقرياً في إكتشافه الكتابة البارزة ، وكان من أعظم اللاويين في عصره . وعهد إليه اقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي بإدارة الكلية اللاهوتية .


والقديس يعقوب المقطع صار مشوهاً ومعوقاً . وبقي قديساً عظيماً ...


أنت لا تعرف مصير المعوق أو المشوه ، ماذا سيكون مستقبله . وحتى لو كانت حياته ستقاسي بعض الآلام ، فليس من حقك أن تنهي حياته إشفاقاً عليه !!


إن الحياة والموت هي في يد الله وحده .
هو الذي يحيي ويميت ، حسب حكمته ومشيئته الصالحة .

وليس من اختصاص إنسان أن يباشر هذا الحق الإلهي ، إلا في نطاق وصايا الله ،
مثل الحكم بإعدام القاتل حسب قول الرب " سافك دم الإنسان يسفك دمه ، ( تك9 : 6 ) . ولم يصرح الرب بسفك دم المعوقين ...


على أن هناك نقطة أخري أحب أن أقولها وهي :

هذا الجنين المشوه ، ربما يكون سبب تشويهه راجعاً إلى خطأ أبوية .
والطب يقدم نصائح هامة للعناية بالجنين ، ويضع قواعد صحيه قد تؤدي مخالفتها إلى الإضرار بالجنين من نواح متعددة .


والأم التى تطلب السماح بإجهاض جنينها خوفاً من أن يصير مشوهاً أو معوقاً ، ربما تكون هي السبب في ذلك .. فهل تعطي على أخطائها بقتل الجنين ؟! أي بجريمة أكبر ..!

-------------------------------------------

المصدر: منتديات سنكسار

http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=27580​


----------



## asmicheal (11 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاجهاض فى المسيحية (ملف خطير و جرى جدا )*

*يوسف رامز - *
*



* 

http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php 




 جدد البابا شنودة الثالث رفضه للإجهاض، حتى فى حالة تأكد إصابة الجنين بأمراض قاتلة. وردا على سؤال من إحدى الحاضرات لعظته الأسبوعية مساء أمس الأول الأربعاء، قالت إنها حامل منذ سبعة أشهر والأطباء أكدوا لها إصابة الجنين بتضخم فى الكبد وماء فى الرئتين والوجه وأنه سيموت إما أثناء الحمل أو الولادة أو بعد الولادة مباشرة، قال البابا: «لا يصح أن تحرمى بنى آدم من الحياة»، رافضا إجراء عملية الإجهاض. 
​ 
 


المصدر :​​http://www.shorouknews.com/ContentData.aspx?id=183772​


----------



## asmicheal (11 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاجهاض فى المسيحية (ملف خطير و جرى جدا )*

لا توجد مقاطع معينة في الكتاب المقدس تتناول الأجهاض. ولكن يوجد تعاليم كتابية كثيرة توضح وجهة نظر الله في هذه المسألة. أرميا 5:1 يقول لنا أن الله يعرفنا قبل تكويننا في الرحم. مزمور 13:139-16 يتحدث عن دور الله الفعال في خليقتنا وتكويينا في الرحم. خروج 22:21-25 يصف المتسبب في موت جنين في الرحم كقاتل نفس. وكمسيحيون، فالاجهاض هو لا يمثل حرية أختيار المرأة. ولكنه بالحري مسألة حياة أو موت شخص خلق علي صورة الله كشبهه (تكوين 26:1-27 و 6:9).

والمجادلة الأولي التي تواجه هذه النظرة هو التسأول، "ماذا عن الأطفال الناتجون عن الأغتصاب"؟ وبالرغم من بشاعة هذا الموقف، فهل يجعل ذلك القتل حلاً؟ فعل شيئين خطاْ لا يصلح الخطاْ. لابد وأن هناك حلاً لهذه المعضلة مثل أخذ الطفل الي ملجاْ أو تقديمه للتبني لعائلة لا تستطيع الأنجاب. فلا يمكننا معاقبة الطفل لأخطاء الآباء.

والمجادلة الأخري التي تواجه النظرة المسيحية هي أن، "ماذا ولو كانت حياة الأم في خطر"؟ وهذا سؤال يصعب جداً أجابته. ولكن يجب علينا تذكر أن هذه الحالة تمثل نسبة ضئيلة جداً من حالات الأجهاض في عالمنا اليوم. وثانياً نحن نؤمن بأن الهنا اله معجزات. وهو قادر علي حفظ حياة الأم والجنين وان كانت التقارير الطبية تري خلاف ذلك. ولكن في الحقيقة أجابة هذا السؤال تكمن بين الزوج والزوجة والله. فأن كان أي زوجين يواجهان هذه المعضلة، فيجب عليهم الصلاة بحرارة وأن يسالوا الله أن يمنحهم الحكمة والسلام لأتخاذ ذلك القرار المهم (يعقوب 5:1).

ونجد أن 99% من حالات الأجهاض التي تتم في العالم اليوم تحدث لأن الجنين نتيجة "لخطاء غير مقصود". فنجد أن الزوج والزوجة يقرران أجهاض الجنين الغير مرغوب فيه. وبدلاً من التعامل مع الموقف يقوم الوالدين بقتل نفس – بغض النظر عن عمر الجنين. فهذا فعل خاطيء وشرير. ومهما كان الوضع فلا يجب أن يعتبر الأجهاض طريقة يلتجيء اليها الزوجان لحل مشاكلهم. فحياة الطفل في الرحم تستحق كل محاولة لأبقاءها وأنجاب ذلك الطفل.

وللذين قد تعرضوا لذلك الموقف وقاموا بأجهاض الجنين، يجب تذكر أن الاجهاض خطيئة أمام الله. ولكن يجب أيضاً تذكر أن الله غفور رحيم (يوحنا 16:3 ورومية 1:8 و كولوسي 14:1). فالله قادر علي منح الغفران للأم وكذلك للأب ان كان قد قام بحضها أو تشجيعها أو حتي الطبيب التي قام بعملية الأجهاض.






http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2162



+




http://www.ahlabaht.com/128133526-ماذا-يقول-الكتاب-المقدس-عن-الأجهاض؟


----------



## asmicheal (11 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاجهاض فى المسيحية (ملف خطير و جرى جدا )*

[ ما هي النظرة الطبية للإجهاض؟ ] ​مقالات وآراء
منذ القدم كان الإجهاض مقيتا وفى قسم ابقراط الذي تتوارثه المهنة عبر الأجيال يقسم الطبيب ألا يصف دواء يجهض به حاملا ...واليوم ليس للإجهاض من مبرر في قوانين كثير من البلاد، إلا أن يكون استمرار الحمل يهدد حياة ألام، ولكن للأسف الشديد هذا القانون مطاطي ومخالف في كل الدول. *ما هي مبررات الإجهاض:
*1 ـ  الدواعي الطبية : الجسمية او النفسية والتفسير لها واسع الطيف، ولربما أكثر أضرار الإجهاض هي حس الذنب لدى الحامل .
2 ـ الدواعي الجنينية والخلقية: أي  في الحالات التي يتيقن أو يترجح فيها اصابة الجنين بعاهة خطيرة وهي نادرة  الحدوث .
3 ـ الدواعي الإنسانية: مثل إباحة إجهاض الحمل الناتج عن الاغتصاب ،  وهي شائعة خاصة في البلاد النامية .
4 ـ الدواعي الطبية الاجتماعية: ومنها الحمل الغير الشرعي او غير المرغوب  او الغير مخطط  له...الخ
5 ـ الإجهاض حسب الطلب : وهو الشائع في بعض الدول الشرقية والغربية.  والإجهاض ممنوع في ايرلندا مثلا ومسموح في بريطانيا ويعتقد ان حوالي7000 حالة إجهاض تحضر من ايرلندا إلى بريطاني سنويا.
 وكثيرا ما ترى في ميادين المدن الأميركية تظاهرات مناوئة للإجهاض وحق الجنين في الحياة أو تظاهرات تدافع عن حق المرأة في الإجهاض، لدرجة ان احد الأطباء النسائية تعرض للقتل منذ عدة سنوات.
لكن ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن الإجهاض؟
في الحقيقة لا توجد مقاطع معينة في الكتاب المقدس تتناول موضوع الإجهاض ولكن يوجد تعاليم توضح وجهة نظر الله في هذه المسألة كما في أرميا 5:1 يقول لنا أن الله يعرفنا قبل تكويننا في الرحم.
ومزمور 13:139-16 يتحدث عن دور الله الفعال في خليقتنا وتكويينا في الرحم.
وسفرخروج 22:21-25 يصف المتسبب في موت جنين في الرحم كقاتل نفس.
ونحن كمسيحيون، فالإجهاض هو  يمثل موضوع انهاء حياة تشكلت على صورة الله كشبهه (تكوين 26:1-27 و 6:9) والرب يعرف حساب الإجهاض يوم الدينونة.
د.فيليب حردو ـ قنشرين






المصدر :  http://www.qenshrin.com/details.php?id=4081


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاجهاض فى المسيحية (ملف خطير و جرى جدا )*

*روووووووووووووووووعة بجد يا تاسونى....
ربنا يسندك وتخدميه أكتر وأكتر...آمين*




​


----------



## asmicheal (11 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاجهاض فى المسيحية (ملف خطير و جرى جدا )*

عقوبة الأجهاض القانونية 



القانونية

1-من روج او ساعد او سهل ا ستعمال وسائل الأجهاض عوقب بالحبس من شهرين حتى سنتين مع الغرامة​ 

 

2-كل امرأة اجهضت نفسها برغبتها عوقبت بالحبس من ثلاث اشهر حتى ثلاث سنوات



3-من أقدم بأي وسيلة كانت على اجهاض امرأة برضاها عوقب بالحبس من سنة الى ثلاث سنوات واذا افضى الأجهاض الى موت المرأة عوقب الفاعل بالحبس من اربع حتى سبع سنوات



4-وتكون العقوبة من خمس سنوات حتى عشر سنوات اذا كانت
الوسائل اللتي تسببت بالموت اشد خطراا من الوسائل اللتي رضيت بها المرأة


الشرعية--------- يعتبر اجهاض المرأة بدون مسوغ طبي صحيح هو بمثابة قتل النفس بغير حق حسب اجتهادات علماء الدين وهناك شبه اجماع حول ذلك


المسوغ الطبي هوو: ان تكون هناك حالة خطر على حياة الحامل
وذالك من خلال الخبرة الطبية الصحيحة



لذلك يعتبر الأجهاض من المسائل الخطيرة جداا والتي يعاقب عليهااا في الدنيا والأخرة



المصدر :  http://www.ezzeen.com/vb/showthread.php?t=46819



​


----------



## asmicheal (11 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاجهاض فى المسيحية (ملف خطير و جرى جدا )*

بابا شنودة 








*أجرى الحوار: صفوت يوسف*


*راى المسيحية فى الاجهاض*

*مع وجود ازمات اقتصادية عديدة انتشرت حالات الاجهاض لاسباب او لاخري فماهو راي الكنيسة في هذا الشان ؟*​
*إن الإجهاض هو من الموضوعات الخاصة جداً والتى كانت ولا تزال موضوع مناقشة معقدة ومتعددة الجوانب :طبية ،قانونية ، أخلاقية ، أجتماعية ،ونفسية ..بل مما يزيد من صعوبة موضوع الإجهاض تعقيداً هو البعد العاطفى ، فالإجهاض يمس أسرار حياتنا الإنسانية فالله هو القادر على منح الحياة وبالتالى هو الوحيد الذى له حق أخذها فهو معطى الحياة لكل البشر وقد حرّم الله قتل النفس البشرية فهو لا يمتلكها "سافك دم الإنسان يسفك دمه لأن الله على صورته عمل الإنسان "(تك 9 :6 ) فالإجهاض خطأ فادح فأنت لا تقتل نفس بشرية فحسب بل تضع نفسك مكان الله وتقرر بدلا منه : من يجب أن يعيش ومن يجب أن يموت فالحالة الوحيدة التى تسمح بها المسيحية للإجهاض عندما تتعرض حياة الأم نفسها للخطر فى حالة إستكمال الحمل الولادة أما إن كان الإجهاض كوسيلة لتنظيم الأسرة فهى مرفوضة"فالاجهاض والتجارب على الأجنّة البشرية ، تشكل انكاراًمباشرا لهذا الموقف من قبول الاخر الذي لا غنى عنه لإقامة علاقات سلام دائم فإحترام الحياة في كل مراحلها يمثل نقطة في غاية الأهمية. الحياة هبة، وليس للإنسان سلطة مطلقة عليها، لاسيما العيش وحرية عبادة الله". يمكننا تجنب التطاول المرفوض على القيم التي يقوم عليها وجود الإنسان فالإجهاض أمر مرفوض، وقد قلت لسيدة متزوجة ولديها طفل، ولكنها تناولت أدوية دون علمها أنها حامل، والأطباء يعتقدون في ولادة الجنين مشوها إن الإجهاض هو قتل للجنين، حتي ولو كان الجنين مشوها.. فليس من حقنا قتل الإنسان المشوه، إضافة إلي أننا لا نقتل أبناءنا لأي سبب من الأسباب فآباء الكينسة منذ التاريخ رفضوا الإجهاض وتكلموا ضده وأدانوا هذا العمل الشنيع . فالمسيحية هي ضد قتل الأطفال الأبرياء في الرحم والكنيسة الشرقية والغربية في العالم كله هي مع الحياة ، ولا يقدر اي إنسان ان يعتبر نفسه يعرف الله ان يقبل بانتهاك وصية الله الكبرى لا تقتل. لان الإجهاض هو عكس المحبة , وكل من يقتل يكره ، لان الذي يحب لا يقدر ان يقتل ، لان الله محبة كما يقول القديس يوحنّا في رسالته ومن لا يحب لا يعرف الله. ومن يعرف الله لا يقدر ان يقتل إنسان آخر وخاصة الضعفاء منهم.*


 المصدر :http://copticwave.com/news/news168.htm​


----------



## asmicheal (11 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاجهاض فى المسيحية (ملف خطير و جرى جدا )*



كتاب يا جماعة مهم لكل المسيحيين لأنه يتضمن تعاليم الآباء الرسل الذين عاشوا مع المسيح
أتمنى أن يعجبكم الكتاب واذكرونى فى صلواتكم

للتحميل هنا​


----------



## asmicheal (11 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاجهاض فى المسيحية (ملف خطير و جرى جدا )*

الى هنا اعاننا اللة 
اصلى 
ان يكون الملف 

سبب استفادة وبركة لكل من يقراءة 

صلواتكم 

اختكم asmicheal


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاجهاض فى المسيحية (ملف خطير و جرى جدا )*

موضوع هااااااااااااام جدا يا اسماشيل 
ميررررسى ليكى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## mero_engel (11 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاجهاض فى المسيحية (ملف خطير و جرى جدا )*

*موضوع جميل ومتكامل فعلا يا قمر *
*تسلم ايدك اسمشيل علي الموضوع المهم*
*وفعلا ربنا في كلامه لينا كان واضح جداا في الموضوع دا بانه الامر دا خطيه كبيره*
*ربنا يباركك حبيبتي*​


----------



## kalimooo (11 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاجهاض فى المسيحية (ملف خطير و جرى جدا )*

*
يعني 

الايام دي محدش بيرد على حد

خصوصاًُ عندنا 

مشكورة اسميشال للمعلومات

الرب يباركك*


----------



## asmicheal (22 ديسمبر 2012)

الناحيه الطبيه

=======
أسباب الإجهاض Causes
يحدث الإجهاض نتيجة انفصال الجنين و المشيمة عن جدار الرحم. مازالت الأسباب الحقيقية لحدوث الإجهاض غير واضحة.
لكن الأسباب الأكثر شيوعا تتلخص في الآتي:
عيوب خلقية بالجنين: غالبا يكون الإجهاض في الشهور الثلاثة الأولى من الحمل ( الثلث الأول من الحمل ) بسبب أن الجنين غير طبيعي. فقد وجد أن أكثر من نصف حالات الإجهاض تكون بسبب مشاكل جينية في الجنين. و تزداد نسبة العيوب الجينية للجنين كلما زاد عمر الحامل خاصة بعد 35 عاما.

مشاكل في الأم: الإجهاض من الشهر الرابع و حتى الشهر السادس للحمل ( الثلث الثاني من الحمل ) تكون عادة نتيجة مشاكل تتعلق بالأم أكثر منها مشاكل في الجنين نفسه. و مثال ذلك:
الأمراض المزمنة للأم: تتضمن مرض السكر، الارتفاع الحاد في ضغط الدم، أمراض الكلى، مرض الذئبة lupus، أمراض الغدة الدرقية سواء زيادة أو نقص إفراز الغدة الدرقية. و لذلك تعتبر العناية الطبية للسيدة قبل حدوث الحمل هامة لأنها تكشف تلك الأمراض و يتم معالجتها أو التحكم بها قبل حدوث حمل.
الالتهابات الحادة: تتضمن الحصبة الألماني German measles، المايكوبلازما mycoplasma، و إصابات جرثومية أخرى.

أمراض و عيوب خلقية في الجهاز التناسلي للأم: و مثال ذلك عيوب خلقية بالرحم، الأورام الليفية، ضعف عضلة عنق الرحم، النمو الغير طبيعي للمشيمة.

عوامل أخرى: خاصة بعض الأدوية، الكافيين، الكحوليات، و الكوكايين يكون لها علاقة في بعض الحالات بحدوث الإجهاض






=


----------



## asmicheal (22 ديسمبر 2012)

أعراض الإجهاض Symptoms
تتمثل أعراض الإجهاض في الآتي:
نزيف مهبلي ( من الرحم ): و يتراوح النزيف المهبلي من مجرد تنقيط لبعض قطرات الدم أثناء الحمل أو يمكن أن يكون نزيف شديد. و قد تتواجد بعض أجزاء من دم متجلط أو تتواجد بعض الأنسجة بالنزيف.
ألم و تقلصات بالبطن: تحدث في الجزء السفلي من البطن. و يمكن أن تتواجد في جانب واحد فقط من البطن أو في الجانبين، أو في منتصف البطن. و يمكن أن يمدد الألم إلى الجزء السفلي من الظهر، الأرداف، و الأعضاء التناسلية.
اختفاء أعراض الحمل: فقد تشعر الحامل أن أعراض الحمل مثل الغثيان و القئ و التغيرات التي تحدث في الثدي ( انتفاخ و بعض الألم بالثدي ) لم تعد موجودة.
متى يتم التوجه للطبيب و العناية الطبية When to Seek Medical Care
يجب على الحامل التوجه فورا للطبيب إذا تعرضت للآتي:
نزيف مهبلي.
ألم و تقلصات بالبطن أو أسفل الظهر.
دوخة و ضعف عام.
غثيان و قئ شديد و لا تستطيع السيطرة عليه.
حرقان أو ألم بالبول أو زيادة عدد مرات التبول بصورة ملحوظة.
و يجب عليها التوجه فورا إلى أقرب طوارئ في مستشفى في الحالات الآتية:
إذا تعرضت الحامل لنزيف مهبلي شديد جدا ( تقوم بتغيير أكثر من فوطة صحية واحدة كل ساعة ) أو خروج دم متجلط أو أنسجة أخرى.
إذا شعرت بخروج شئ من المهبل يشبه الأنسجة ( عليها أن تقوم بوضع هذا النسيج في وعاء أو حاوية و الذهاب به إلى المستشفى ).
إذا كانت الحامل قد أصيبت من قبل بحمل خارج الرحم ectopic pregnancy .
إذا أصيبت بدوخة شديدة و فقدان للوعي.
إذا أصيبت بارتفاع شديد في درجة الحرارة.
إذا أصيبت بقئ شديد جدا (أي شئ تأكله يحدث قئ فوري).




=


----------



## asmicheal (22 ديسمبر 2012)

الإجهاض الكامل Complete Abortion

يتم طرد كل مكونات الحمل الموجودة داخل الرحم بما يحتويه من جنين و أنسجة المشيمة. يتوقف بعده عادة النزيف المهبلي الرحمي و الألم و تقلصات البطن. الموجات الصوتية تبين الرحم فارغا و لا يحتوي على أي بقايا للحمل.

العلاج
عادة لا تحتاج المريضة إلي علاج. لكن قد يتم إعطاء أقراص قابضة للرحم و مضادات حيوية لعدة أيام بعد الإجهاض.



=


----------



## asmicheal (22 ديسمبر 2012)

الإجهاض المنسي Missed Abortion
يموت الجنين داخل الرحم و يتوقف الحمل عن النمو.

الأعراض
اختفاء أعراض الحمل مثل القيء و التغيرات التي تحدث بالثدي.
صغر حجم الرحم.
الموجات الصوتية تبين عدم وجود نبضات لقلب الجنين و عدم وجود كيس السائل الأمنيوسي.
العلاج
في أغلب الحالات تحتاج المريضة إلى إجراء عملية توسيع لعنق الرحم و كحت لمحتويات الرحم Dilatation & Curettage.




=


----------



## asmicheal (22 ديسمبر 2012)

الإجهاض - الإجهاض التلقائي
Miscarriage - Spontaneous Abortion

الإجهاض التلقائي هو انتهاء الحمل دون سبب واضح قبل اكتمال نمو الجنين في الفترة بين 20 - 22 أسبوع من الحمل. و يعتبر الإجهاض التلقائي إحدى مضاعفات الحمل المنتشرة بنسبة 20% من حالات الحمل. في حالات كثيرة يحدث نزيف مهبلي في بداية الحمل. حوالي حالة من بين كل 4 حالات تعاني من نزيف مهبلي في الشهور الأولى من الحمل. و تقريبا 50% منهم يتوقف النزيف و يستكملون الحمل طبيعيا.
أنواع الإجهاض Types of Abortion
الإجهاض المنذر Threatened Abortion
الإجهاض المحتم Inevitable Abortion
الإجهاض العفن Infected Abortion
الإجهاض الغير كامل Incomplete Abortion
الإجهاض الكامل Complete Abortion
الإجهاض المنسي Missed Abortion
الإجهاض المتكرر - المتعود Repeated Abortion - Habitual
أسباب الإجهاض Causes
أعراض الإجهاض Symptoms
الاختبارات و التحاليل لتشخيص الإجهاض Exams and Tests
علاج الإجهاض و الوقاية من الإجهاض Treatment &




=


----------



## asmicheal (22 ديسمبر 2012)

الإجهاض المنذر Threatened Abortion


بعض الحوامل يعانون من نزيف مهبلي أثناء الثلث الأول من الحمل ( الثلاثة شهور الأولى للحمل ). و أحيانا يكون مصاحبا له تقلصات بالبطن. لكن عادة يكون النزيف المهبلي و التقلصات الرحمية معتدلة و ليست شديدة. و هذا ما يعرف بالإجهاض المنذر. و الكثير من تلك الحالات يستكملون الحمل بسلام. و في حالات أخرى يحدث إجهاض تلقائي و ينتهي الحمل. و سبب الإجهاض التلقائي في تلك الحالات هو:
السبب الأساسي في ذلك هو موت الجنين نتيجة عدة أسباب منها خلل في كروموسومات الجنين.
عيوب خلقية في الجهاز التناسلي للأم.
أسباب في جهاز المناعة.
بعض أنواع العدوى.
بعض الأمراض للأم مثل مرض السكر.
و يزداد خطر حدوث الإجهاض المنذر في الحالات الآتية:
عمر الحامل أكثر من 35 عاما.
تعرض الحامل من قبل للإجهاض التلقائي 3 مرات أو أكثر.
إذا كانت الحامل مصابة بإحدى الأمراض مثل مرض السكر، أو خلل بوظائف الغدة الدرقية.
الأعراض
تقلصات بالبطن مصاحبة لها في بعض الحالات نزيف مهبلي.
نزيف مهبلي أثناء ال20 أسبوع الأولى للحمل.
بالكشف المهبلي بواسطة الطبيب المختص يجد أن عنق الرحم مغلق. و قد يكون هناك ألم في الرحم و قناتي فالوب أثناء الكشف الطبي.
تقوم الحامل بإجراء الموجات الصوتية للاطمئنان على نبضات قلب الجنين.
العلاج
الراحة التامة في السرير.
الامتناع عن الجماع و الدش المهبلي.
أحيانا يتم إعطاء هرمون البروجستيرون على هيئة كبسولات أو حقن.
الوقاية
المتابعة الطبية قبل الحمل و الولادة. فقد وجدت بعض الدراسات أنها تقلل من خطر حدوث الإجهاض.
يجب علاج أي مشاكل و أمراض صحية للسيدة قبل الحمل.
تجنب بعض المخاطر مثل التعرض للأشعة السينية أو الأمراض المعدية.






=


----------



## asmicheal (22 ديسمبر 2012)

الإجهاض المحتم Inevitable Abortion

هو إجهاض تلقائي لا يمكن إيقافه. و ينتهي بخروج الجنين من الرحم و انتهاء الحمل. و عادة لا يجدي أي أدوية للعلاج.

الأعراض
نزيف مهبلي شديد ( من الرحم ).
ألم و تقلصات شديدة بالبطن.
الفحص الطبي: يكون عنق الرحم مفتوح و قد يكون الجنين أو أجزاء المشيمة خارجا من عنق الرحم.
العلاج
إجراء عملية تفريغ للرحم في الأشهر الثلاثة الأولى للحمل.
إعطاء عقار منشط لانقباضات الرحم ( السنتسينون ) حتى يؤدي إلى طرد الجنين و المشيمة كلية من الرحم.
إعطاء مضادات حيوية.


=


----------



## asmicheal (22 ديسمبر 2012)

الإجهاض العفن Infected Abortion


الأسباب
يحدث هذا النوع من الإجهاض نتيجة التهاب بمكونات الحمل ( الجنين، المشيمة، أو بطانة الرحم ).
قد يحدث أيضا إذا بقيت أجزاء من الجنين أو المشيمة في الرحم بعد حدوث إجهاض غير كامل و لم يتم بعدها التأكد من خلو الرحم من أي من مكونات الحمل.
في بعض الحالات أيضا يحدث هذا النوع من الإجهاض نتيجة محاولة السيدة الحامل أن تجهض نفسها باستخدام أدوات غير معقمة.
الأعراض
ارتفاع شديد في درجة الحرارة.
نزيف مهبلي ( من الرحم ).
تقلصات شديدة بالرحم.
العلاج
مضادات حيوية.
إجراء عملية تفريغ لمحتويات الرحم. لكن لا تجرى عملية كحت للرحم حتى لا تنتشر الالتهابات و العدوى بالرحم.
إعطاء العقاقير المنشطة لانقباض الرحم.
متابعة المريضة، و كمية البول، و الاستعداد للتعامل مع أي مضاعفات.



=


----------



## asmicheal (22 ديسمبر 2012)

الإجهاض الغير كامل Incomplete Abortion

يقوم الرحم بطرد جزء من الحمل قبل الأسبوع العشرين للحمل.

الأعراض
نزيف مهبلي شديد( من الرحم ).
تقلصات بالبطن.
بالكشف الطبي يكون عنق الرحم مفتوحا.
الموجات الصوتية تبين وجود بقايا الحمل بالرحم.
العلاج
يتم عمل عملية كحت للرحم لاستخراج بقايا الحمل كلها من الرحم. و ذلك لتفادي حدوث نزيف مستمر و التهابات



=


----------



## asmicheal (22 ديسمبر 2012)

إن الحمل بأكثر من جنين واحد يحدث أحياناً بصورة طبيعية فمن المعروف ان حمل التوأم يحدث بنسبة طبيعية 11لكل 1000ولادة ولكن مؤخراً مع استخدام منشطات الإباضة وطفل الأنبوب (زادت نسبة حمل التوأم وحتى نسبة الحمل بأكثر من جنين واحد مثل 3أو 4أجنة لذلك سوف نخصص هذه الحلقة للتحدث عن مشاكل الحمل التعددي أو الحمل بأكثر من جنين واحد.
هناك نوعان من هو التوأم فقد يكون توأم بويضة واحدة أو توأم بويضتين ومعنى ذلك أنه قد يكون التوأمان متشابهين وهما توأم البويضة الواحدة أو غير متشابهين وهما توأم البويضتين ويحدثان بصورة طبيعية، ولكن في أغلب حالات حمل التوأم أو الحمل بأكثر من جنين واحد بواسطة استخدام منشطات الإباضة أو طفل الأنبوب فإن التوائم قد يكونون غير متشابهين أي أكثر من بويضة، ومن المهم تشخيص نوع حمل التوأم منذ البداية أي هل هناك كيس حمل واحد أو أكثر داخل الرحم في بداية الحمل لأنه غالباً عندما يكون هناك أكثر من كيس واحد داخل الرحم فإن الحمل يكون قد نتج عن أكثر من بويضة واحدة.



=


----------



## asmicheal (22 ديسمبر 2012)

تتعرض الحوامل بأكثر من جنين واحد لمشاكل مضاعفة أكثر من حمل الجنين الواحد وقد يكون أحياناً الحمل بدون مشاكل ولكن غالباً ما تعاني هؤلاء الحوامل من الزيادة في أعرا الغثيان والاستفراغ في بداية الحمل وذلك للنسبة العالية من هرمون الحمل الذي يؤدي إلى ذلك. كما ان حمل التوأم يكون عرضة أكثر من غيره للاجهاض ومشاكل الحمل الأخرى مثل النزيف الناتج عن نزول موقع المشيمة، كما ان حمل التوأم يكون عرضة أكثر للولادة المبكرة وهذا يهدد الأجنة عند الولادة المبكرة حيث تكون نسبة الوفاة كبيرة وقد يعانون من مشاكل البقاء داخل العناية المركزة لفترة طويلة أو مشاكل الخدج مثل النزيف داخل الدماغ أو تقرحات الأمعاء داخل العناية المركزة لفترة طويلة أو مشاكل الخدج مثل النزيف داخل الدماغ أو تقرحات الأمعاء والتسمم الدموي أو أحياناً العمل الناتج عن التعرض للاكسجين لفترة طويلة في العناية المركزة ونادراً إلي مشاكل مزمنة في التنفس أو التخلف العقلي كل حسب المضاعفات التي قد تحدث للطفل الخديج في أثناء تواجده في العناية المركزة. لذلك فإنه أحياناً تجري عملية ربط عنق الرحم بعد انتهاء الشهر الثالث من الحمل في حالة التوأم وذلك تفادياً لحدوث توسع مبكر في عنق ال
رحم والولادة المبكرة. كما أنه تعطي هؤلاء الحوامل ابرة الكورتيزون في بداية الشهر السادس للحمل عند توقع حدوث ولادة مبكرة لكي تعطي دفعا أكبر لنمو رئة الجنين وتقلل من المخاطر التي قد يتعرض لها الخديج بعد الولادة في العناية المركزة.


----------



## asmicheal (22 ديسمبر 2012)

فقر الدم
كما ان الحامل في أكثر من جنين تكون عرضة أكبر لحدوث فقر الدم لذلك فهي تحتاج إلى جرعة أكبر من الحديد وحمض الفوليك أثناء الحمل بالإضافة إلى الكالسيوم، كما ان هؤلاء الحوامل يكونون عرضة اكبر لارتفاع ضغط الدم أثناء الحمل وسكر الحمل الناتج عن نسبة الهرمونات العالية في جسم الحامل. لذلك يجب المتابعة في أثناء الحمل بصورة أكبر من الحمل العادي والكشف عن وجود سكر الحمل لتفادي مضاعفاته.
هناك بعض المشاكل الخاصة بحمل التوأم أو الحمل بأكثر من جنين واحد مثل الحاجة الماسة لمتابعة نمو الأجنة داخل الرحم عن طريق الأشعة الفوق صوتية والتأكد من ان كل جنين داخل كيس سلوي منفرد حيث ان حالات الحمل بأكثر من جنين داخل كيس واحد تصاحبها الكثير من المشاكل مثل العيوب الخلقية والتصاق التوائم (السيامية) أو الوفاة داخل الرحم الفجائية الناتجة عن التفاف الحبل السري لأحد الأجنة حول الآخر. أما في حالة وجود كل جنين داخل كيس منفرد فهو من الأشياء المطمئنة لحمل التوأم ولكن يجب التأكد من ان كل جنين له مشيمة منفصلة حيث انه في بعض الحالات قد ينتقل الدم من جنين الآخر داخل الرحم مما قد يؤدي إلى نمو جنين على حساب الآخر أي بمعنى آخر يكون أحد الأجنة كبير الحجم ويحتوي كيسه على ركمية أكبر من السائل السلوي بينما يكون الجنين الآخر صغير الحجم ويحتوي كيسه على كمية أقل من السائل السلوي وقد ينتهي الأمر بوفاة أحد أو كلا الجنينين. لذلك فإن المتابعة لنمو هذه الأجنة بالموجات الفوق الصوتية على الأقل شهرياً ضرورية جداً لاكتشاف هذه المضاعفات وفي حالة اكتشاف ان الدم ينتقل من جنين إلى آخر قد يضطر الأطباء إلى توليد الحامل ولادة مبكرة لإنقاذ أحد أو
كلا الجنينين.


----------



## asmicheal (22 ديسمبر 2012)

وفاة احدهما
في بعض الحالات قد يموت أحد الأجنة داخل الرحم في أي مرحلة من مراحل الحمل ويعيش جنين واحد فقط وفي هذه الحالة سيتم الحمل بصورة طبيعية في أغلب الحالات ولكن يجب متابعة نسبة سيولة الدم في هذه الحالات تفادياً لبعض المضاعفات النادرة خصوصاً عندما يكون الجنين المتوفي في مرحلة متقدمة من الحمل أي أكثر من الشهر الرابع من الحمل.
من المضاعفات الأخرى المصاحبة لحمل التوأم هي وضع الأجنة داخل الرحم حيث انه قد يكون أحد الأجنة معترضاً أو بصورة مقعدية وعند استمرار اختلال وضع الأجنة داخل الرحم خصوصاً في وقت الولادة قد يكون من الأسلم الولادة القيصرية لتعذر الولادة الطبيعية.
ولادة طبيعية
أما بالنسبة للولادة الطبيعية في حمل التوأم فهي ممكنة خصوصاً عندما يستمر الحمل إلى الشهر التاسع ويكون وضع الأجنة داخل الرحم إلى رأس الأجنة متوجهاً إلى الأسفل ولا يوجد نمو لجنين على حساب آخر وبالرغم من ذلك فإن ولادة التوأم الطبيعية تكون أكثر من غيرها عرضة للمشاكل مثل ولادة احد الأجنة ثم نزول الحبل السري أو انفصال المشيمة قبل ولادة التوأم الثاني مما قد يضطر الأطباء إلى إجراء عملية قيصرية لولادة التوأم الثاني. كما ان ولادة التوأم قد يصاحبها نزيف مهبلي أكثر بعد الولادة وذلك لكبر حجم المشيمة وكبر حجم الرحم لذلك يجب الاحتياط في هذه الحالات بإعطاء السيدة بعد الولادة الأدوية القابضة للرحم لتفادي حدوث انخفاض في الضغط والنزيف.
أما في حالة الحمل بأكثر من جنين فإن الولادة القيصرية هي الأفضل مهما كانت الحالة وذلك لأن نسبة حدوث المضاعفات وقت الولادة الطبيعية تزيد بشكل كبير.
تعب
تعاني الحوامل بأكثر من جنين أيضاً من التعب والارهاق بشكل مبكر منذ بداية الحمل وذلك لكبر حجم البطن كما يعانين من انتفاخ الأقدام بشكل مبكر نتيجة الضغط الناتج من الرحم والحمل ويحتجن إلى راحة أكثر من غيرهن خصوصاً بعد الشهر الخامس من الحمل وذلك تفادياً لحدوث الولادة المبكرة ومشاكلها على الأجنة كما ذكرنا في البداية.
ونظراً لنسبة حدوث الولادة المبكرة بصورة كبيرة في حمل التوأم والحمل بأكثر من جنين وتكاليف تواجد الأجنة في العناية المركزة لحديثي الولادة الباهظة بالإضافة إلى المشاكل التي يتعرض لها المواليد الخدج كما ذكرنا فإن معظم برامج المساعدة على الإنجاب وأطفال الأنابيب تحظر زرع أكثر من جنين أو ثلاث أجنة في أغلب الحالات في رحم أي امرأة وهذا أمر متوافق عليه بصورة عالمية في جميع المراكز المتخصصة لأن الرغبة في الإنجاب لا تعني الحمل فقط ولكن الولادة السليمة لطفل سليم وعدم تعرض الحامل أو الجنين للمضاعفات المذكورة.
بعد الولادة
تحتاج المرأة بعد ولادة التوأم إلى الكثير من المساعدة أيضاً في العناية بالتوائم كما أنها تحتاج إلي الحديد والكالسيوم لتعويض ما تم فقدانه من جسمها أثناء الحمل كذلك فإنها تحتاج إلى الرياضة للتخلص من ترهلات البطن حيث تحدث ترهلات وتشققات شديدة في البطن في أثناء حمل التوأم وقد يستغرق استرجاع شكل البطن الطبيعي إلى عدة أشهر بعد الولادة وينصح بالحمل مرة أخرى بعد مرور سنتين على الولادة حتى تستعيد المرأة مخزونها الذي فقدته أثناء الحمل.
من الجدير ذكره، أن هناك بعض الأعراف المتعارف عالمياً ان لديهم نسبة عالية لحدوث حمل التوأم بصورة طبيعية مثل نيجيريا حيث يحدث حمل التوأم بنسبة 40لكل 1000، وقد يكون هذا عائداً إلى نوعية معينة من الغذاء في هذه البلدان وتحدث أقل نسبة من حمل التوأم في اليابان بنسبة 6.7لكل 1000ولادة. ولكن من المتعارف عليه أنه يحدث حمل التوأم الطبيعي بصفة وراثية أي في بعض العائلات أكثر من غيرها كما أنه من المعروف حدوث حمل التوأم بنسبة أكبر عند بعض السيدات عند التقدم في السن ومن المهم معرفة ان السيدات اللاتي يعانين من متلازمة تكيس المبيضين يكونون عرضة أكبر لحمل التوأم إما بصورة طبيعية عند استخدام المنشطات للإباضة.


----------



## asmicheal (22 ديسمبر 2012)

انفصال المشيمة الحاد الباكر (Abruptio placenta):
وهي حالة طارئة تصيب بعض الحوامل فجأة ودون سابق إنذار، وتشكل خطراً على حياة كل من الأم والجنين إن لم يتم تداركها سريعاً.
وتحدث بسبب انفصال المشيمة عن الرحم لأسباب أكثرها غير معروف. ومن العوامل المؤدية لحدوث الانفصال ما يلي:

§ ارتفاع ضغط الدم.
§ تمزق الأغشية المحيطة بالجنين مبكراً قبل الولادة (premature rupture of the membranes).
§ تعرض الأم لإصابة في البطن.
§ التدخين.
§ تقدم السيدة في العمر مع زيادة عدد مرات الحمل.
§ سوء التغذية.

الأعراض:
تشتكي السيدة الحامل من آلام شديدة في أسفل البطن، يصاحبها نزف مهبلي، (يكون النزف مخفياً في بعض الحالات ويحدث داخل الرحم خلف المشيمة).
تكون الحالة شديدة وخطيرة في بعض الأحيان فيتسارع النبض، ويهبط الضغط وتفقد الحامل وعيها بسبب الصدمة الحاصلة من النزف والألم.
وهنا لابد من التدخل الطبي السريع لإنقاذ الوالدة والجنين من خطر محقق. ويكون العلاج بتوليد الأم بشكل سريع إما بتحفيز الطلق إذا كانت في نهاية الحمل أو بإجراء عملية قيصرية. ومن المهم تعويض الدم المفقود بنقل الدم ذي الفصيلة المناسبة.
منقول


----------



## asmicheal (22 ديسمبر 2012)

‏ المشيمة المتقدمة (أو المنزاحة) Placenta Previa
في هذه الحالة تقع المشيمة في موضع منخفض داخل الرحم بشكل غير طبيعي إما بصفة جزئية وإما بصفة كلية بحيث ‏تغطي عنق الرحم وتسد الطريق أمام الجنين وقت ولادته.




المشيمة المتقدمة الكاملة أو الكلية total placenta previa


المشيمة المتقدمة جزئيا partial placenta previa 


المشيمة التي تسد جزءا فقط من فتحة عنق الرحم قد لا تعوق الولادة عن طريق المهبل، وقد ينصحك الطبيب بالراحة وعدم ممارسة الجماع فقط.



هذه الحالة ينفصل جزء من المشيمة من جدار الرحم مسببا ألما ‏مفاجئا في البطن ونزيفا مهبليا في أغلب الأحوال. وعادة ما يحدث أثناء المرحلة الثالثة (الأخيرة) من الحمل.





النساء المعرضات لهذا الخطر هن أولئك اللاتي يعانين ارتفاع ضغط الدم، واللاتي تعرضن لإصابة مباشرة للبطن (مثل حادث سيارة) ومن يتعاطين الكوكايين.
1. المشيمة المتقدمة الحافيّة marginal placenta previa : تقع المشيمة قرب فتحة عنق الرحم دون أن تسدها. 2. المشيمة المتقدمة جزئيا partial placenta previa : تغطي المشيمة جزءا من فتحة عنق الرحم. 3. المشيمة المتقدمة الكاملة أو الكلية total placenta previa : تسد المشيمة فتحة عنق الرحم بشكل كامل. ‏إذا كانت المشيمة تقع فوق عنق الرحم، فقد يحدث النزيف نتيجة لحدوث تغيرات طفيفة في عنق الرحم عند اتساعه. ‏إذا كان النزيف شديدا ، فقد يتم إدخالك المستشفى أو قد ينصحك الطبيب بالراحة في الفراش. وقد يحتاج الأمر إلى إجراء ولادة قيصرية. ‏الانفصال المفاجئ (أو المبكر) للمشيمة Abruptio Placentae ‏لا يكون النزيف ملحوظا في كل الحالات، فقد يتجمع الدم بين جدار الرحم والمشيمة ومع تجمعه يمكن أن يجعل الرحم ينقبض مما يؤدي إلى الولادة قبل الأوان. ‏إذا كان النزيف قليلا وكان الوقت المتوقع للولادة بعد 3 ‏أسابيع على الأقل، فقد ينصحك الطبيب بالراحة في الفراش. إذا استمر النزيف أو إذا كان قد انفصل جزء كبير من المشيمة مما يفرض ‏ضغوطا كبيرة على الجنين، ففي هذه الحالة يجب إجراء الولادة (غالبا ما تكون ‏ولادة قيصرية) على الفور. ‏ تتكون المشيمة داخل الرحم لتوصيل الأكسجين والمواد الغذائية من مجرى دمك إلى الجنين، ولأخذ النفايات من الجنين لتتولى كليتاك التخلص منها، ووجود مشيمة سليمة أمر حيوي لنشوء الجنين وتطوره. ‏هناك ثلاثة أشكال من المشيمة المتقدمة. ‏نظرا لأن المشيمة هي واسطة الحياة بينك وبين جنينك، فإن أي انقطاع لهذه الرابطة أو الواسطة يمكن أن يسبب انخفاضا في الدورة الدموية للجنين بشكل يهدد حياته. ‏يمكن أن تحدث الاضطرابات المشيمية التالية أثناء الحمل: ‏المشيمة المتقدمة (أو المنزاحة) Placenta Previa ‏قد يستخدم طبيبك جهاز الموجات فوق الصوتية لتحديد موقع المشيمة. في بعض النساء تغير المشيمة موقعها مع تقدم الحمل، وقد يقترح طبيبك إجراء فحص أخر بالموجات فوق الصوتية لتصوير موقعها . ‏الانفصال المفاجئ (أو المبكر) للمشيمة Abruptio Placentae


----------



## ElectericCurrent (22 ديسمبر 2012)

مجهود   رائع  .ألف الف شكر على البحث العلمى.


----------

